
AMD Announces Four New Ryzen CPUs: 2700E, 2600E, 2500X, and 2300X - zdw
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13343/amd-announces-four-new-ryzen-cpus-2700e-2600e-2500x-and-2300x
======
berbec
45w 8c/16t has a very nice battery/performance balance for mobile
workstations.

------
johnklos
Not exactly groundbreaking, but it's nice to see some more moderate and lower
power options. Quite affordable, too.

~~~
metildaa
Note how only one chip (called a CCX) iz being used for these new offerings?
It looks like AMD has had yield improvements and is now able to offer these
chips...

~~~
dogma1138
Only one chip was ever used in Ryzen.

AMD has 2 dies one which is used for Ryzen, TR and EPYC and one which is used
for RavenRidge the RR has a GPU and only 4MB of cache per CCX and only one CCX
per die the standard zeppelin die used for the rest has 8MB cache per CCX with
two of them per die and no GPU on die.

